# Rooster or hen?



## Bakbakbana (May 13, 2017)

Good morning to all,
I need help figuring out if my silkie and polish are hens or roosters. What do you guys think?


----------



## Bakbakbana (May 13, 2017)

They are almost 12 weeks old.


----------



## DwayneNLiz (May 13, 2017)

roosters, both
sorry


----------



## Southern by choice (May 13, 2017)

I would say the Polish is a roo. All of my Polish pullets were clearly defined featherwise on the head by that age. It is spikey and it looks like there may be some saddle feathers growing in.
The silkie... looks crossed with something else. But I would say roo.


----------



## Sassysarah123 (May 13, 2017)

Both are roosters.


----------



## chicken4prez (May 13, 2017)

Two very handsome roosters!


----------



## Bakbakbana (May 13, 2017)

DwayneNLiz said:


> roosters, both
> sorry


Damn. Lol. How sure are you?


----------



## chicken4prez (May 13, 2017)

Bakbakbana said:


> Damn. Lol. How sure are you?


They are 100% roosters. Sorry


----------



## Sassysarah123 (May 13, 2017)

I have never had a polish so I am not sure on him, but the Silkie  is definitely a rooster.


----------



## DwayneNLiz (May 13, 2017)

Bakbakbana said:


> Damn. Lol. How sure are you?


100% for both, sorry


----------



## DwayneNLiz (May 13, 2017)

Sassysarah123 said:


> I have never had a polish so I am not sure on him, but the Silkie  is definitely a rooster.



polish and silkies, i think, are the hardest to sex, luckily these two are old enough to tell
on Polish the males crest is 'spikier' not as round







and on the one she was showing us you can see the nice pointy saddle feathers






females have very round saddle an hackle feathers


----------



## Bakbakbana (May 13, 2017)

DwayneNLiz said:


> 100% for both, sorry


Ok then, any one want 2 good looking roosters?? Im on long island in ny


----------



## Sassysarah123 (May 13, 2017)

This is very helpful thanks!


----------



## DwayneNLiz (May 13, 2017)

Bakbakbana said:


> Ok then, any one want 2 good looking roosters?? Im on long island in ny


try craigslist, or facebook, otherwise when BYC is back up do a BST ad and post it on the where are you forums

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Dozclan12 (May 13, 2017)

Pretty sure you have a couple of handsome boys there.  Is that a smooth paint silkie?   Pretty bird.


----------

